

Ask HN: High Quality FOSS Apps? - jfaucett

I&#x27;ve started a project on github, which is a curated list of high quality production grade free and open source software applications for web, mobile, desktop, and games.<p>Mainly because as a developer I often find myself looking for large non-trivial examples of software in the wild that I can learn from. Also, like most devs, I strive to build software that is exemplary both in its code and end-product so apps that can show me how this is done are a goldmine. They have things that library examples can&#x27;t really show you, like setting up integration tests, code organization and modularity, etc.<p>Anyways, I know there are many HNers on here who build quality open source apps, so I wanted to ask if any of you have any suggestions? Since the list is currently based entirely off of my experience its very small and I&#x27;d love to get your input.
======
phantom_oracle
You want to give this project life while learning something and not depending
on user-driven content?

Leverage existing software-ranking sites that have stars/reviews, try to
scrape them (or use an API if they offer it), quantify that data and put it
into a nice webpage.

You will learn:

\- APIs/Scraping \- Data Analysis \- Some HTML/CSS/JS

It'll be better than starting a project like this, where you "wait for them to
come".

------
jfaucett
as an example my current list contains:

1\. Webapps (frontends only): circleci, the-guardian

2\. Webapps: ghost, gitlab, discourse, reddit, taiga

3\. Desktop: blender, atom

4\. Mobile: -nothing-

5\. Games: O A.D, Hedgewars

And here's the link to the details: [https://github.com/jwaterfaucett/awesome-
foss-apps/blob/mast...](https://github.com/jwaterfaucett/awesome-foss-
apps/blob/master/README.md)

